# Stuck Valve



## WOW (Dec 17, 2010)

5 HP Briggs go-cart engine. Exhaust valve stuck. Cannot remove from block. Got it to move about 1/4 inch, but no further. Saturated with penetrating oil. Any suggestions on how to remove it without cracking block.

All suggestions appreciated.

Thanks,
WOW


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might try some heat from a propane torch, directed to the outer area of the valve guide. Make sure the carburetor and fuel tank have been removed from the engine prior to using an open flame.


----------



## WOW (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, Tech.

I tried a heat gun and got it moving slightly. When it cools, it sticks again. I am afraid to heat it too hot. Afraid of a crack. A torch won't crack the aluminum?

Thanks, Will


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Your best removing the valve entirely from the engine and using a wire wheel to clean the stem off. You can use a propane torch to heat up the valve guide and it should pull out easier.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

WOW said:


> Thanks, Tech.
> 
> I tried a heat gun and got it moving slightly. When it cools, it sticks again. I am afraid to heat it too hot. Afraid of a crack. A torch won't crack the aluminum?
> 
> Thanks, Will


No, a propane torch should not crack the aluminum. Heating up the area where the valve stem is should cause the aluminum to expand at a greater rate then then steel valve stem, allowing the valve to be removed easier for cleaning and lubrication. Use caution when prying or pulling on the valve so as not to bend the valve stem, which could crack the housing.


----------



## WASP1200 (Jul 28, 2008)

also make sure no burrs on the stem in you can access it. a flat head motor sometimes flattens the ends a little


----------



## WOW (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, Guys.

The torch worked. I heated it and used a fork (ball joint separator) to pry it out Cleaned it up and smoothed with wire grinder. Works Great. 

Thanks Again

Will


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

No problem, while your in there don't forget to grind the valve stems into adjustment, rotate the engine 1/4 past Top dead center, the valve clearances between the push rod and valve stem should be .005-.007 Intake, .009-.011 Exhaust.


----------

